
How to build stable systems - manojlds
https://medium.com/@jlouis666/how-to-build-stable-systems-6fe9dcf32fc4#.r4v1g781g
======
manojlds
Eventhough opinionated, this is one of the best reads for me! Definite
reassurances and takeaways.

